# Biking near Rome/Venice



## zech (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm a student about to study abroad next year and Italy and was wondering if there's much riding near Rome or Venice. I'd hope to travel north to the Alps, but if I cannot, is there any riding near these two cities? Thanks for any info.


----------



## TonyCannon (Mar 5, 2010)

I was working in Venice last summer.
Its flat but about 45 km north you find the Montello hill.
Best to ride a road bike if you want to go from Venice or Mestre. Met up with some local riders on most Sundays for a 130 km round trip. Very fast on the flat and the hill is steep when you hit it.
Plenty of mountain bikes around Montello.
And they have a world cup marathon race.

http://www.gunnritamarathon.com/mtb-bike-marathon/gunn-rita-marathon-race-courses.php

Watch out for the traffic !!!!


----------



## dimian (Dec 13, 2006)

Ciao
As TonyCannon states, in about 45 km from Venice there is the Montello hill but .... at 60 km there's lot more  
Where I live there are a lot of trails for all kind of riding (from XC to DH) with beautiful land (it's where the alps starts). There's a forum of north east mtb fans (www.freeridemtbnordest.com) and venetian bikers too!
Feel free to contact me if you want more info
ciao 
dimian


----------

